# divorce equals shocker



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

I came home from my errands. I have been living back home with my parents since 10 months when my husband just left with a new place and 4 months later confessed he sleeps with prostitutes. 

So after that depressing ordeal, today I am given by mail a letter for divorce. I am not signing anything because ALL of the data are wrong and old information, except how much he makes per month, which surprisingly was a lot more than he kept telling me these past few months. 

Looking through the letter I felt it was the divorce papers, opened it, a strange feeling came over me. I felt shocked (that it was happening so fast), skeptical (because he was upset i would not attend a concert with him in 2 weeks, and his pushing for me to move back in ASAP a room he rents from his grandmother), sad because i have known this guy since i was 14 and am now 24, the only guy i have been with and know. Anger because this sense of continual betrayal and that he did wrong and why was I not having the pleasure of separating us? (what was i doing that ultimately allowed for going nowhere to somewhere?)

i was very shocked, but i know this process is right. although, it kind of hurts, i hope that everything works out for the best. 

i also live in california, and am looking for many alternatives. i know that husband is not agreeable with a lot of things, so mediation is out of the question. what else can i do?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Get a good lawyer, sounds like this is war.


----------

